# New Keltec PF9 review.



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Got my new PF9 yesterday and got a few rounds through it and have to say it's just as accurate and reliable as my other Keltec pistols. It also feels great in my hand and comfortable in the holster. I also like the CeraKote finish is real nice too. I went onto Galleryofguns.com and they had about 80-90 of all colors and finshes for $260 plus $25 transfer -$5 call in and tax. Yesterday they had zero in stock of every model but the all white one.*


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Pimp !

you gunna shoot it sideway's?


:thumbup:


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

HisName said:


> Pimp !
> 
> you gunna shoot it sideway's?
> 
> ...


*Only for kill shots, LOL. It does shoot well.*


----------



## saku39 (May 11, 2010)

If anyones looking for a PF9, i have a mint condition Hard chrome with black frame, looking to trade for a smaller pocketable gun (db380/tcp/p3at)+40-50$ my way, or Lcp and $25 my way, or ammo to make up the difference (hard chrome pf9s are hard to find and cost around $50 more)

Polished feedramp, will feed any rounds 100%, just looking for something more pocketable, p


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice looking, I have both the PF9 and P3AT, easy, small and light to carry. The P3AT disappears in your pocket like a cell phone.


----------

